# Wrong ridge vent installed



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

It probably won't cause you any issues. Neither will changing it out.

They use it because it's cheaper, period. Hope they didn't opt for "cheaper" on other things like, labor....

Why not ask the guys who are actually working on your house? I doubt the sales person really knows much about what is going on.


----------



## Columbus (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the response. What do you think about the cap shingles? Should I ask for new set or let them nail the current set down a second time?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

They would have to use new, because the ones installed now will be all torn up when removed.

Don't let them convince you otherwise.

You paid for New, not a 2nd time application of used materials.

Ed


----------



## Columbus (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Ed for your response. I know you have talked about the Shingle Vent II combined with the SmartVent positively a few times in this chatroom and that is why I specified them in the contract.

In your opinion, will I get better performance with the Shingle Vent II than I would with the VentSure now and over time?


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

JMO and experience...... Both will eventually fail because they will become clogged with dust. Will you notice? Probably not. The time it takes to clog will depend on your location.

You didn't state which ventsure product they used.

Every ridge vent I have removed that has a baffle or brillo pad type (Cobra, etc.) is extremely dirty whether it is 3 years old or 15 years old. These products advertise very high numbers for NFA, but that is probably only accurate the day it is installed.


To answer your question, I would probably just let it go. Yes, it states in your contract what you wanted and that's what you should have received. Although, my guess is the "sales person" will try to talk you into a "deal".


----------



## Columbus (Mar 19, 2011)

It is the VentSure 4 foot strip Heat and Moisture Ridge Vents with the Weather PROtector Moisture Barrier. 
The project manager just called me to schedule a meeting to discuss why this vent is superior to the Shingle Vent II. He did emphasis to me though that he would do whatever I wanted though.
I know he doesn’t want to tear it off. And I don’t really want it torn off either, but if it is going to be a performance issue then I want it fixed. One of my main goals with the project was to improve the ventilation of the attic as efficiently as possible.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Have the salesman bring a brand new section of each vent to you for you to see if there are any differences in the 2 types of product.

It's your call. Yous decide if you want what you specified and paid for after reviewing the 2 products.

I would guess that there is about 1-2 dollars per foot difference in price.

What size hand roofing nails did they use to install the ridge vents and the ridge cap shingles?

2 1/2" should be the minimum size but 3" is preferable.

Also, I have been in the attics and on the roofs of Shingle Vent II Ridge Vent installations we did 15-20 years ago and there was No noticeable clogging.

Ed


----------

